# Indoor Nationals 2010 in Loiusville, KY



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I know its a few months away yet, but who will be attending? I will be there shooting in the Young Adult Unlimited Class. What class are you guys shooting in? Sorry, but the indoor bug already bit me and I'm dying to start winter leagues rather than only shooting in my basement.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to try


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be there:thumbs_up:bounce:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i might be able to swing it


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i will be there


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

It depends on if other people in my area go. Also, for you americans, is there a 'guest' catagory for canadians ect..., or Would I be allowed to compete in young adult freestyle?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> It depends on if other people in my area go. Also, for you americans, is there a 'guest' catagory for canadians ect..., or Would I be allowed to compete in young adult freestyle?


you should be able to compete one of my friends is from Canada and he was able to shoot in YAFS last year without a problem.


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

I Will be there, Im shooting ymfs 13-14


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Jake maybe we can work a deal and split gas and rooming


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Jake maybe we can work a deal and split gas and rooming


that might work, but the problem is that I may be out of town that weekend...


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*NFAA National Indoor*

You see, that's what is so great about Archery. Here we have all levels, all age groups and all styles going to the Nationals! I'll be shooting Sr. Mens 
Recurve Ltd. [FITA]. See you all there.


----------

